# Digitrax Zephyr - reviews?



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all,
I am new to the hobby. I got a small DC system a couple weeks ago. I love the DC controller and the challenge of getting the most out of the system.. but one thing I cannot get easily is sound.. or at least a reasonable option for sound. There are some systems but they all have drawbacks.

SO since I am just getting started I figure I will switch to DCC now, before I build a huge system then have to convert.

I looked at all the DCC systems, spent many hours on youtube and other sites. The local shop recommended the NCE power Cab, lots of people really like it and for $150 it is a great deal. But I want a more traditional feel. After looking at all of them I really like the looks of the somewhat older Digitrax Zephyr.

From those of you that used it.. any drawbacks I should know about.. I saw a review where there was an issue with a throttle when jumping to a second train.. I think I can live with that.. any other issues? Is this unit pretty solid? I don't need a ton of features but it should support sound well. From what I read, people recommended 12 function keys or more.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Go for the now available Zephyr Extra,you won't regret it.It's a great basic system.It will handle all your needs and is upgradable should you ever have a large layout with multiple trains running at the same time,simply add a booster.

It handles up to 28 functions and has a provision so that you can use your actual DC controller as a second throttle.

Visit Digitrax's website and read about it's features.I love mine...even if it's ugly,it could be prettier.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's difficult deciding which system to go for if you are starting out, there's a lot of differing views and it's can be rather confusing. I'd recommend you read this booklet by DCC Concepts who sell all the major brands and offer this unbiased view.
http://www.dccconcepts.com/resource...vice-6-Or-DCC-Brand-By-Brand-Opinion-2014.pdf


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Zephyr Extra and really like it, have had no issues with it in 5 years.
I use the DCS51 command station more than I use my remote throttles. 

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The biggest difference between the systems from the major players (Digitrax, Lenz, MRC, and NCE) is the so-called "human engineering". My recommendation is to go somewhere you can actually TRY each of the systems and see how you like them before buying.

Some other thoughts:
1) MRC systems require extra hardware to connect to a PC.
2) Bachmann sells good systems, but they are not expandable and limited to single operators. If you'll be the only one (ever) operating trains, give them a look.
3) If you have a club or user group near you, see what they use. It's a great place to get help if you need it.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

Cycleops
that PDF was a great read.. it is from a shop owner that has no affiliation and is centered on what they are willing to support. Shop owners only want to support stuff that will not be a headache.. so that is a good perspective.

I am nearly sold on the Zephyr... all the reviews have been good on it so far with the exception of the issue with the throttle when switching trains.. I think there is a work around for that too though.

The Zephyr is the most "DC-esq" of all the controllers I have seen, and I like that. I am even considering keeping my DC switches to operate my turnouts (on a separate power supply of course).. I like the slide switch feel over the digital program feel. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you like that style then go for the Zephyr, I'm sure youll be happy with it.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

With the exceptions of its limited power (3 amps.) and and roster memory (20 locos),the Zephyr Extra will do everything the larger Digitrax units do.It will read/program most decoders and is expandable.

You can add two DCC throttles and two DC controllers to the Zephyr so that you can control up to five DCC locos independently at the same time.

My personal rant though...with all the extra components that you can add to them,Digitrax command station should carry more than two Loconet ports.Well...nothing is perfect I guess.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm a first-time DCC user and am happy with my Digitrax Zephyr Extra and UT4 Throttle. It was easy to put together and get started (with help from this forum). This is the only DCC I'm familiar with so I can't compare to other brands.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Brakeman Jake, what do you mean about more than 2 loconet ports? All the Digitrax systems have only 2 loconet ports, except the most recent DS system that has 3. The loconet daisy chains around as most devices you add to the system have 2 loconet jacks.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been using a Zephyr Extra on my layout for a few months now and its worked fairly well. I do like the analog-like throttle lever and that was one of the main reasons I chose it in the first place. The number of loconet connectors is a non-issue. I've been able to use two PM42s, two BDL168s, three SE8Cs, and a USB loconet adapter in conjunction with the Zephyr. Like stated above, you simply daisy chain the loconet boards together. The only issue I had with mine is that the PM42s (which are short circuit protectors) work better with the larger amperage command stations. I view that more as a limitation of the PM42s than the Zephyr. For that reason, I replaced the Zephyr with a DCS100 on my layout and now use the Zephyr for my bench test controller.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Zephyr xrtais great, but be prepared to be VERY confused by the techno-babble they use in the instructions.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The reason is simple...I like direct connections between components.Though daisy chain works,having multiple connections between two components increases the possibility of reduced power,signal loss,etc.In short,hard to detect problems.One wire and/or connector failure will translate in weird problems to all the components beyond.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Brakeman Jake said:


> The reason is simple...I like direct connections between components.Though daisy chain works,having multiple connections between two components increases the possibility of reduced power,signal loss,etc.In short,hard to detect problems.One wire and/or connector failure will translate in weird problems to all the components beyond.


You make it sound like daisy chaining is a work-around, but its not. Loconet was designed to be daisy chained from the beginning. If you read the Loconet spec you'll see that they account for bus electrical issues. Sure a bad wire will cause problems, but a bad wire is a problem any time it happens. Fix it and everything works again.

Its fine for you to have your opinion that you don't want to daisy chain devices, but that's just you. There are dozens more people with layouts that work fine with daisy chained Loconet.

I don't mean to criticize you, but I don't want a new person to think that having only 2 Loconet connectors is a problem because having 2 connectors is normal. Almost all Loconet devices have just 2 connectors. The ones that only have 1 are really irritating and those are the ones to be wary of.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> The reason is simple...I like direct connections between components.Though daisy chain works,having multiple connections between two components increases the possibility of reduced power,signal loss,etc.In short,hard to detect problems.One wire and/or connector failure will translate in weird problems to all the components beyond.


This is the STANDARD way of doing things...


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I recently found this system while searching for a DCC system. I like that I can use my DC controller with it, as I can run 2 trains with it. Since I'll run no more than 3 trains at a time it would fit perfect and be a good starter for me. Sounds easy to upgrade if I want. Plus when I go to the local train shows here in Oklahoma, all the running displays (clubs) are using Digitrax. I also like a throttle knob instead of buttons.



santafealltheway said:


> Zephyr xrtais great, but be prepared to be VERY confused by the techno-babble they use in the instructions.


I read through the manual for the zephyr on line and it doesn't seem to bad. I was able to understand 85% of it. About the same with most other DCC manuals I've read online.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

MikeB, if you think you can get over the technobable go for it but I'd try it out first and see if you get on with it. There are plenty of vids on YouTube to give you an idea. 

I don't have one now but I'd say if you wanted the simplest and most straightforward to programme and understand go for the NCE PowerCab system. Highly recommended.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I spent a lot of time researching a couple years ago when I converted to DCC. I finally settled on the NCE Powercab because the manual that comes with it is very detailed and straight forward. It's very clear on how to do things. That's what sold me on it. The manual is viewable online.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Loco net cable are easy to make, but the real tool is the cable tester, like this
https://www.amazon.com/Optimal-Shop...&qid=1481420779&sr=8-10&keywords=cable+tester
Its a remote testor, in that there a part of the tester you put at one end then the rest of the tester goes with you to the other end, push the button and magic happens. This one tests cat5, loconet, USB and maybe some others. This will save you hours of frustration.


----------

